# Datenbank aufbau?



## Guest (28. Jan 2009)

Hallo leute.

ich bin gerade dran einen eine DB Struktur aufzubauen, jedoch stoße ich grad auf ein Problem. Bzw. mit kommt etwas komisch vor.

Daher frage ich mal euch was ihr davon haltet. 

Hier mal folgendes Bild:





Komisch finde ich jedoch nun, dass ich zu jeder Tabelle die Tabelle System verbinden muss, jedoch sind die alle auch abhängig vom System!

Also brauche ich doch überall das System als FK, oder nicht?

Die Tabelle RULE ist meine verbindungstabelle aller Informationen, also alle Tabellen will ich dort in eine verbindung setzen daher gehen auch alle Tabellen da hin.

Ist das vom Aufbau her so OK oder habe ich da einen Fehler?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## tfa (28. Jan 2009)

Keine Ahnung was du machen willst, aber wenn eine Verknüpfung zu Einträgen in der System-Tabelle in allen anderen Tabellen benötigt wird, dann hast du auch überall Fremdschlüssel.
Ein Vorschlag: Schmeiß die DB-Tapete weg und überleg dir ein Klassenmodell. Die DB-Struktur ergibt sich dann automatisch daraus (ich vermute du willst ORM benutzen).


----------



## Guest (28. Jan 2009)

Ja, grundlegend brauche ich das so.

Ich hatte nur irgendwie eins chlechtes gefühl weil ich die SYSTEM Tabelle mit allen anderen tabellen verküpft habe. Kam mir irgendwie so vor als wäre das ein schelchter Stil.

Aber wenn solch ein Afbau durchaus denkbar ist, dann ist das doch ok. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## tfa (28. Jan 2009)

Nicht alles was denkbar ist, ist auch ok. 

Man müsste mehr Details wissen um mehr sagen zu können.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jan 2009)

System? .. tja ja nein veilleicht....

um was gehts?


----------

